# 243 Win or 220 Swift or 204 Ruger??????????????????????



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

Looking to buy another rifle for varmint hunting to go along with my 223 Rem. Wind bucking ability, recoil, cost of ammo both reloading/factory and accuracy are what I'm interested in. Praire dogs, jacks and yotes are the primary targets. I have the deer/antelope range covered with a 270 so that is not a consideration. Any suggestions??


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You already have the perfect rifle caliber in .223 for your intended uses...


----------



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

I live in SD and at times the wind blows close to gail force on the prairies. It tends to have it's way with my 223. Praire dog hunting also gets wild at times and requires a barrel cooling and later on in the year it also requires 300+ yard shots not to mention the coyotes who have been blasted at by every pheseant/deer/road hunter, farmer and rancher. Sometimes a 300+ yard shot is all that presents itself. Looking for something with a little more speed and "*smack*" out past 300 yards than a 223. I am not doubting the 223's ability but it does have it's limits. And besides, what's wrong with wanting to add another gun mix???


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The 243 would get my vote. From prairie dogs to mule deer you would be covered, depending on the loads you used. IMHO it is one of the most versatile cartridges out there.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

If your looking to just add a gun when you already got one, I would go with the .204 Ruger. Just to try something new :huh:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

if you are looking for a long range round for dogs i would go with the .22-250 or the swift. i m not a huge fan of the .204 in the wind it didnt get it done for me at 300 plus. i would much rather be behind a .22-250 or swift in the wind shooting long range. the .270 will also do good at long range with a handloaded 110 grain v-max. i shot a p-dog at 480 yards and it blew it almost in half with the .270.
mark


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would get a 243. You can shoot many different gr bullets and get very good results. The 220 swift would work but the 243 can shoot heavier bullets that will hang with the wind a lot farther.

When Chuck Norris sends in his taxes, he sends blank forms and includes only a picture of himself, crouched and ready to attack. Chuck Norris has not had to pay taxes ever.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

My vote would also go to the .243. I have both a .223 & a .243 and I feel both has their place. I like the .223 for under 300 yards and for volume shooting, but when the wind starts to blow or the range gets a little long I reach for my .243 with 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips.

Larry


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I some what support the 243, HOWEVER if you are a reloader a slightly better choice would be the old 244 aka the 6MM Remington :sniper: 
Now all you 243 boys don't get your shorts in a bunch :crybaby: oke: :bop:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Zoggy, I think you and I are a vast minority when it comes to the 6MM. Our case is made that much more hopeless due to the fact none of the gunmakers chamber for it anymore (except customs). As an aside, I have always been curious what kind of performance might be had from an Ackley improved version of the 6MM. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Burly, check out the Ruger's 2006 catalogue. They make one in their M77R MKII.

Remington also makes one in their 700 VLS.....I agree with you two though. I like the 6mm more than the .243. Probably just because it isnt so popular.....they are so close it is sick.

Out of the three choices I would probably choose the .243. Its much more versitile than the other two.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

The 204 is a screamer. 204 to 223 is like sportscar to minivan. It ballistics and BCE are awesome. The only one that comes close on the charts is the 22-250. The advantage with the 204 is longer barrel life and zero recoil. The gun does not kick, you can watch the shots hit in your scope. Its a 223 basically necked down to 20 cal. I dont have numbers on wind drift. Yes its lighter, but its smaller profile may be affected less. The next advatage is you have NO fur damage, if thats an issue. Your 223 and 270 will handle your heavy work. The 204 is a whole different class and the king of that class, in my opinion


----------

